# Ellsworth Moment - Aufbau



## SlayMe (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
seit über einem Jahr suche ich jetzt das für mich perfekte leichte Enduro. Aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nie zum Kauf von einem meiner Favoriten entschließen, denn irgendwas war immer. Angefangen hats mit dem Votec V8  (Rahmenbrüche), dann das Liteville (Dämpferprobleme und zu wenig Federweg), dann Turner 6Pack (zu teuer, oder der Anbieter wollte nicht nach Europa versenden), dann das Intense 6.6 (Pedalrückschlag und Buchsenprobleme), schließlich das Lapierre X-160 und das Chumba Evo (beide zu wenig Schrittfreiheit auch bei RH Small).
Und zwischendrin immer mal wieder das Ellsworth Moment. Das war auch zu teuer, aber wie beim Turner hatte es keine mir ersichtlichen Schwächen. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich das Moment zu einem guten Preis gesehen und zugeschlagen. 
Wie es aufgebaut werden soll ist eigentlich auch schon klar, nur leider wird es noch ca zwei Wochen dauern bis alle Teile da sind. Bis dahin werde ich wohl immer mal etwas anschrauben. 
Da es bisher keinen richtigen Deutschlandvertrieb gab, habe ich auch noch nie ein Moment probefahren können - ich bin also mal gespannt.

Angefangen habe ich auch schon. Natürlich mit dem Steuersatz. Leider paßt der Chris King an den Übergängen durch seine runde Form nicht so perfekt wie ich mir das gedacht habe. Aber trotzdem ist ein King für so einen hochwertigen Rahmen wohl die stimmigste Alternative.













Nette Schweißnähte und Fräsarbeiten, oder?

Also wenn das hier irgendwen interessiert, könnte ich von Zeit zu Zeit ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen und über meine Erfahrungen damit was schreiben.


----------



## GodfredKah (10. Mai 2007)

Natürlich interessiert das hier. Ellsworth is'n geiles Teil!
Also bitte Fotos posten, wenn's was neues gibt!
GeKa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (10. Mai 2007)

Ja mach das bitte, mich interessierts.


----------



## cdF600 (10. Mai 2007)

Bitte mal den Rahmen im Ganzen!


----------



## SlayMe (11. Mai 2007)

Ja, kommt heute abend mit eingebauter Kurbel.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Mai 2007)

Das hört sich doch nach einem sehr interessanten Projekt an, mehr davon!


----------



## SlayMe (11. Mai 2007)

So, hier ist jetzt mal ein Bild vom ganzen Rad. 





Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Hone einbauen, denn ich wollte keine silberne Kurbel. Aber die Saint war gerade günstig zu haben und sie sieht einfach klasse aus und wird mir wohl auch nicht zu schnell kaputt gehen. Bei Kurbeln bin ich doch Shimano-Fan. Leider ist das hier nicht das einzige mal, das ich nicht genau genug aufs Gewicht geschaut habe.


----------



## SlayMe (12. Mai 2007)

Auch bei der Gabel bin ich von der relativ leichten Z1 light eta von 2006 abgekommen und habe mir eine Wotan gekauft. Warum? Weil sie so super sensibel ansprechen soll und eine schnelle Absenkung hat (im Gegensatz zur Lyrik coil) Leider wiegt die Wotan ein Stück mehr als die Marzocchi.


----------



## RaD (12. Mai 2007)

Hey,nettes Bike.Aber vorsichtig behandeln...







Ist nur Spass ,viel Spass mit deinem neuen Schätzchen.


----------



## igorion (12. Mai 2007)

RaD schrieb:


> Hey,nettes Bike.Aber vorsichtig behandeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch wenn du geschrieben hast, es wäre nur spass, eine kleine richtigstellung:

die gebrochene wippe auf dem von dir geposteten foto ist von einem epiphany, dem "kleinen" bruder des moment. diese wippe ist aus magnesium!

bezüglich der alu-wippe des moment habe ich noch kein einziges mal von einem bruch gehört. eigentlich habe ich überhaupt noch nie von einem wie auch immer gearteten bruch an einem moment gehört.

also, slayme, viel spass mit deinem moment. und nicht vergessen, mit einem stück tape die löcher im steuerrohr zuzumachen 

ich hatte übrigens gelegenheit, am gardasee mein eigenes moment mal ein bisschen härter ranzunehmen und bin superzufrieden. geht stabil geradeaus, und schiebt kontrolliert in die kurve. auch veblockt bergab keine bösen überraschungen...


----------



## RaD (12. Mai 2007)

Wie ich bereits sagte:Ist nur Spass.Ironie.
Ich hätte auch ein Bild einer gebrochenen Kettenstrebe oder Sitzrohr posten können,aber die Wippe fand ich spaßiger.
Die Ephiphanys bekommen auch seit neuesten Aluminiumwippen,damit genau das nicht mehr passieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (12. Mai 2007)

Ne, das is schon okay. Rahmen brechen halt ab und an. Aber ein Grund warum ich das Moment genommen habe war gerade, dass laut Ellsworth noch nie ein Moment gebrochen ist, im mtbr forum hat mal einer gehört, dass eins gebrochen sein soll. Bilder gabs da aber auch keine. Also für so ein Rad ist das schon abartig gut. Vor allem, da ja früher die Truths und jetzt die Epiphanies am laufenden Band brechen.


----------



## SlayMe (12. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist es schon fast ein Rad





und wehe einer sagt was über mein Ordnungssystem!


----------



## SlayMe (12. Mai 2007)

Nun hab ich auch mein erstes Problem beim Aufbau: Die Zugverlegung ist nicht optimal gelöst, da am Sitzrohr die Hüllenbefestigung zu hoch angebracht ist. Darum muss ich das Umwerferkabel von der linken Seite kommen lassen und einmal um das Sitzrohr legen. Eigentlich sollte es rechts verlaufen und einfach am Sattelrohr nach unten abbiegen. Aber durch den zu geringen Abstand müsste ich da eine Riesenschlaufe legen und das mach ich nich.









Dadurch muss ich jetzt entweder 
1. die beiden Schaltkabel unter dem Oberrohr kreuzen lassen, oder
2. die Schaltkabel vorne NICHT um das Steuerrohr legen. D.h. das Kabel für das Schaltwerk geht rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei und das Kabel für den Umwerfer links. Beide "umschlingen" das Steuerrohr also nicht.

Was ist nun besser? Bin für alle Tipps offen.


----------



## igorion (12. Mai 2007)

kennst du zwar sicher schon, aber trotzdem:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=106297

auf den dort geposteten bildern kann man ganz gut sehen, wie andere das machen.

bei mir gibt es auch keine umschlingung.


----------



## SlayMe (13. Mai 2007)

Ja, einige machen das ohne Umschlingung und das ist dann wohl auch die beste Lösung.
Aber schwach finde ich die Kabelführung schon, vor allem da das Rad ja schon im 3. Jahr genau so gebaut wird.
Auch ist der letzte Anschlag am Ende der Sattelstrebe viel zu tief. Deshalb habe ich jetzt auch ein Sram Schaltwerk genommen, denn für Shimano muss wiederum die Schlaufe sehr groß gehalten werden, einfach weil die Leitungsaufnahme zu tief angebracht ist.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2007)

Scheinbar ist es halt nicht mehr "in", sich dabei größere Gedanken zu machen. Schade 
Dasselbe hatte ich auch bei meinem Rocky, da jedoch mit der hinteren Bremsleitung. Nach viel Überlegen, probieren und tricksen konnte ich dann am Ende jedoch eine Variante finden, die mir gefiel. Ist vom Leitungsweg dort zwar auch etwas länger, verläuft dafür sehr geschützt und bewegt sich so quasi nicht, selbst bei vollem Einfedern vom Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (13. Mai 2007)

Echt, mein Rocky Slayer (Old) ist bei der Leitungsverlegung ziemlich gut. Die Wege sind fast identisch mit denen vom Moment. Der Unterschied sind lediglich einige Zentimeter - aber die sind ja öfters entscheident.


----------



## SlayMe (14. Mai 2007)

Leider geht es jetzt erst mal nicht weiter, weil die Bremsen noch nicht da sind.

Soll ich noch was zum Moment sagen?
Bis auf die Kleinigkeiten von "oben" ist der Rahmen klasse. Alles daran ist sehr hochwertig: Verarbeitung, Finish, Schriftzüge, Umlenkhebel - alles. Er wirkt sehr stabil und ist dabei überraschend leicht.
Aber etwas macht mich doch sauer. Ich habe extra die kleinste Größe genommen, einen 15" Rahmen. Ich mag kleine Rahmen gerne und das Oberrohr ist bei Ellsworth immer ziemlich lang, daher sah das Rad in der Papierform für mich optimal aus: Schön klein, dabei aber nicht zu kompakt (Ähnlich wie man es auch bei Liteville bekommt). Nur leider ist der 15" Rahmen in der Realität fast identisch mit meinem 16,5" Rocky Mountain. Wie kann das sein? Ellsworth scheint die Rahmenhöhe in Sagposition anzugeben. Schade nur dass alle anderen das natürlich nicht machen.
Im Prinzip ist das Moment in S also so groß wie ein Specialized Enduro vom letzten Jahr in M. Es müsste mir zwar trotzdem noch passen, aber gerade die angegebenen Maße waren schon ein Kaufkriterium, probefahren ging ja leider nicht.
Naja, ich mach mir darüber erst mal keinen Kopf, denn erst mal schaun wie es sich fährt.
Bis denne


----------



## SlayMe (16. Mai 2007)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand was zu meinem Steuersatz sagen?
Ist der schief eingepresst? Oder warum ist da immer dieser schiefe Spalt - oben links aufm Bild:


----------



## findus170 (16. Mai 2007)

Nö, der King sitzt genau dort, wo er hingehört.

mfg
Findus


----------



## SlayMe (16. Mai 2007)

Hm, und warum ist dann da ein schiefer Spalt?


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Mai 2007)

Den Spalt seh ich. Frag mich nur, woher das kommen könnte. Hast die Gabel mal rausgenommen und geschaut, ob der Ring ohne Gabelschaft genauso da hängt?


----------



## SlayMe (16. Mai 2007)

Der Spalt kommt erst durch das Festziehen der Schraube. Der untere Konus ist auch gerade auf der Gabel


----------



## StillPad (17. Mai 2007)

Dann könnten die Enden des Steuerrohres nicht parallel sein.


----------



## rapsac (17. Mai 2007)

Oder ein nicht planes Vorbau/spacer etc.
Wenn Sie die Steursatz mit leichtes spiel einstellen, Vorbau klemmen, dann versuchen die spacer zu drehen? Geht das, gibt das etwas mit die spalte?


----------



## SlayMe (17. Mai 2007)

Danke rapsac, das wars. Wenn ich den Vorbau mit Spacern drehe, ist der Spalt auf der anderen Seite. Also entweder der Vorbau ist nicht plan, oder einer der Spacer. Ich denke mal der Vorbau, aber erst nochmal checken.
Super, da fühle ich mich gleich besser! Der Vorbau war eh nur eine Übergangslösung zur Findung der richtigen Vorbaulänge. Meint ihr, ich kann damit trotzdem ein bischen fahren, oder ist das schlecht für den Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (17. Mai 2007)

Die Progressionskurve des Moment ist schön, allerdings ist der Rahmen alles andere als antriebsneutral, so wie sie ihn auf der Homepage anpreisen. 
Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso Ellsworth gerade die "Wipparmut" hervorheben und damit angibt.

Gruss
Dani


----------



## SlayMe (17. Mai 2007)

Wahrscheinlich weil es allen so super wichtig ist. Seit Jahren wollen alle Platformdämpfer oder kastrieren ihre Federungsperformance durch Trägheitsventile. Mich stört Wippen nicht, den Lockouthebel an meinem Slayer habe ich einmal benutzt, beim Wiegetrittfahren bergauf, dann hab ich den Dämpfer gleich wieder auf aktiv geschaltet und bin weiter im Wiegetritt bergauf gefahren. Stört mich null, dass es hinten wippt - es ist schließlich ein Fully. Sensibeles Ansprechen und gute Aktivität sind mir wichtig.
Leider ist Euer neuer Oberrider noch nicht erhältlich, sonst hätte ich vielleicht den genommen. Der ist dem Moment oder dem 6Pack ja nicht unähnlich.


----------



## Dani (17. Mai 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es allen so super wichtig ist. Seit Jahren wollen alle Platformdämpfer oder kastrieren ihre Federungsperformance durch Trägheitsventile. Mich stört Wippen nicht, den Lockouthebel an meinem Slayer habe ich einmal benutzt, beim Wiegetrittfahren bergauf, dann hab ich den Dämpfer gleich wieder auf aktiv geschaltet und bin weiter im Wiegetritt bergauf gefahren. Stört mich null, dass es hinten wippt - es ist schließlich ein Fully. Sensibeles Ansprechen und gute Aktivität sind mir wichtig.
> Leider ist Euer neuer Oberrider noch nicht erhältlich, sonst hätte ich vielleicht den genommen. Der ist dem Moment oder dem 6Pack ja nicht unähnlich.



Optisch ist der Oberrider dem Moment vielleicht nicht unähnlich, die Progressionskurve ist auch recht ähnlich, aber bei der Federungsneutralität beim Treten gibt es deutliche Unterschiede.

Gruss
Dani


----------



## SlayMe (17. Mai 2007)

Könntest Du die Unterschiede mal genauer beschreiben?


----------



## Dani (18. Mai 2007)

Ganz einfach: Das Ellsworth zieht durch Kettenzug die Federung zusammen, da die Einfederungsrichtung des Hinterbaus an der Hinterradachse nicht senkrecht zur Kettenzugrichtung steht, sondern der Hinterbau eher nach oben und leicht nach vorne geht beim Einfedern und somit eine Komponente in Kettenzugrichtung hat: Kettenzug verursacht ein Einfedern des Hinterbaus. 
Beim Oberrider passiert das nicht. 
Der Grund sind die Drehpunkte, die bei genauer Betrachtung deutlich an andern Positionen liegen als beim Ellsworth. 
Eigentlich ist in Sachen Raderhebungskurve das Ellsworth eher ein Eingelenker als ein echter Viergelenker: Das Horst Link ist sehr nahe an der Hinterradachse und auch in einer Linie zwischen Hauptdrehpunkt und Radachse: Der Abstand zwischen Hauptdrehpunkt und Hinterradachse ändert beim Einfedern kaum. Genau das aber muss passieren, damit die Raderhebungskurve des Viergelenkers diejenige des Eingelenkers deutlich unterscheidet.

Hier der Vergleich der Raderhebungskurve eines Eingelenkers mit dem Moment:






Gruss
Dani


----------



## eL (18. Mai 2007)

gibts irgendwo bilder des neuen oberrieder? 

wobei das moment schon sehr chic is


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2007)

och schön ein Ellsi Fred    



igorion schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen, mit einem stück tape die löcher im steuerrohr zuzumachen



und am besten auch die hinten bei den Kettenstreben  , ein vorteil wenn man das ganze jahr fährt, hatte anfangs jahr all wie mehr ein klimmpern in der strebe, dachte zuerst es seien glasperlen, was es auch schon gab bei anderen rahmen, stellte sich aber heraus das es dreck war und sich zu kugeln vormten, war ne heiden arbeit das alles wieder rauszubekommen  



Dani schrieb:


> Die Progressionskurve des Moment ist schön, allerdings ist der Rahmen alles andere als antriebsneutral, so wie sie ihn auf der Homepage anpreisen.
> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso Ellsworth gerade die "Wipparmut" hervorheben und damit angibt.
> 
> Gruss
> Dani



was die theorie aussieht stört mich überhaupt nicht, wenn man so ein teil gefahren ist/fährt siehts glaube ich anders aus, ich hab bei meinem das ProPedal system voll offen, bin mir sogar am überlegen einen dämpfer ohne plattform einzubauen, das ding wippt aus meiner sicht weniger als andere antriebsneutrale rahmen, mit systemen wie VPP od. ähnlichem 
das war auch der grund wiso ich meins gekauft hatte, nach einer probefahrt !!


----------



## Dani (18. Mai 2007)

Bilder des Oberrider gibt es hier: http://shop.thoemus.ch/index.php?cPath=24_30  (leider noch nicht auf dem Rest der Homepage) und in meinem Photoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1448

Gruss
Dani


----------



## SlayMe (18. Mai 2007)

Da habe ich doch schnell mal drei Fragen:
@ Dani: inwieweit stört es mich denn beim Fahren, dass der Kettenzug ein Einfedern des Hinterbaus verursacht?
@ Ellsworthbesitzer: womit habt ihr denn die Rohre innen abgeklebt und wie kommt man da gut ran - Hilfsmittel?
@ all: Kann ich mit dem schiefen Steuersatz jetzt noch fahren, oder versaue ich mir dadurch den schönen Chris King? Bevor ich nen neuen Vorbau kaufe, wollte ich nämlich schon in etwas die Länge abchecken.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (18. Mai 2007)

Wie stark es Dich stört, kann ich nicht sagen, das hängt von getretener Trittfrequenz, rundem Tritt (oder nicht) und Deinen Vorlieben zusammen. Specialized hat genau dasselbe Problem an ihren Viergelenkern (obwohl die in vielen Tests immer ob ihrem ach so neutralen Fahrwerk gelobt werden), mich stört das vor allem beim Hochfahren im Sitzen, wo ich meist eher langsamere Frequenzen trete und wo bei jedem "Pedaltritt" die Federung zusammengezogen wird. Das spürt man am besten im mittleren Kettenblatt mit eher kleiner Trittfrequenz den Berg hoch.

Gruss
Dani


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Mai 2007)

@slay me: Sicherheitshalber würd ich's nicht fahren. So extrem massiv ist die obere Schale vom King nicht. Zudem wär's schad drum, wenn er so zerbröselt würde.

@dani: Das hört sich ja mal sinnvoll an... ziemlich genau da, wo einem das Wippen "normal" am Ehesten negativ auffallen würde. Was die sich einmal dabei denken...


----------



## eL (18. Mai 2007)

nix denken die sich

Dani euer neuer oberrieder sieht echt klasse aus. noch sind meine neueanschaffungspläne nicht völlig vom tisch. wird es die rahmen nur in der schweiz geben?


----------



## SlayMe (18. Mai 2007)

Hm. ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Ellsworth ein anderes Fahrgefühl als die Specis haben, denn deren Hinterbauten mag ich - gerade berghoch - nicht. 
Allerdings hat mein Old Slayer berghoch auch größere Hinterbau-Defizite und trotzdem fährt er sich geil - auch berghoch. Darum mache ich mich jetzt noch nicht kirre. Erst mal fahren das Ding - wenn die Bremse endlich kommt.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Mai 2007)

Das Gefühl muß stimmen, absolut richtig. Ich bin auch mein Cove immer gern berghoch gefahren, genauso wie bergab, und das ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker mit Drehpunkt um das Innenlager... heißt quasi, je größer der Gang desto mehr wippt es.


----------



## Dani (18. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> nix denken die sich
> 
> Dani euer neuer oberrieder sieht echt klasse aus. noch sind meine neueanschaffungspläne nicht völlig vom tisch. wird es die rahmen nur in der schweiz geben?



Danke für das Kompliment. Ja, die Rahmen und Bikes gibt es nur in der Schweiz. Versand ist möglich, aber wegen Zoll etc wenig sinnvoll.
Gruss
Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (20. Mai 2007)

Also mal rein optisch betrachtet kann das Thömus aber mit einem Ellsworth noch lange nicht mithalten. Irgendwie ist der linienverlauf unharmonisch und die Wippe sieht billig aus.

Die Kurve da oben verschweigt aber einen großen Vorteil von Ellsworth gegenüber Eingelenkern: Das Ellsworth ist Bremsneutral!


Ich freu mich schon auf Bilder von dem aufgebauten Ellsworth.


----------



## igorion (20. Mai 2007)

slayme, lass dich nicht verrückt machen! hallo dani übrigens 

dani, schreib doch mal, welche specialzed modelle du meinst. denn das neue enduro hat z.b. eine massgeblich andere kinematik als die vorgängermodelle.

was ich mit bestimmtheit sagen kann: das ellsworth moment hat von der kinematik her mit den "alten" specialized modellen nur sehr wenig gemein (bin beides gefahren und habe beides berechnet). 

rein rechnerisch hat das ellsworth am kleinen blatt eine kleine tendenz zum einfedern, was man aber in der praxis schlicht und einfach nicht spürt. am mittleren blatt ist diese tendenz ausgeprägter, und hier spürt man das auch ein wenig. würde man allerdings die kinematik auf wippneutralität am mittleren blatt auslegen, hätte man unangenehmen pedalrückschlag am kleinen blatt. insofern teilt sich das ellsworth diese eigenschaft mit so gut wie jedem "klassischen" viergelenker (wohl auch mit dem oberrider).

vom winkel kettenzugrichtung/achspfad auf die antriebsneutralität zu schliessen, ist übrigens bestenfalls eine grobe daumenregel, mehr aber auch nicht!

grüsse, hannes


----------



## SlayMe (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo igorion,
ich lasse mich nicht nervös machen. Jeder empfindet das Fahrgefühl auf einem Rad anders als der Nächste. Daher kann Dani über das Moment sagen was er will, ich warte eh die ersten Ausfahrten ab bis ich mir ein Urteil bilde. Allerdings schätze ich die Meinung von Dani wegen seines enormen Fachwissens sehr.
Da ich nun auf die Bremsen warte und warte und warte, überlege ich mir, ob ich nicht eine Descender Sattelstütze kaufen sollte, die würde vielleicht ganz praktisch sein.

http://www.gravitydropper.com/descenderpost.html

Weiß einer wie sich die Firma bei Garantiefällen verhält? Da sind ja wohl schon einige gebrochen. Bzw. welcher deutsche Händler da sehr kulant ist? Oder ob der deutsche Importeur sich anständig verhält?


----------



## Dani (21. Mai 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> slayme, lass dich nicht verrückt machen! hallo dani übrigens
> 
> dani, schreib doch mal, welche specialzed modelle du meinst. denn das neue enduro hat z.b. eine massgeblich andere kinematik als die vorgängermodelle.
> 
> grüsse, hannes



Das neue 07-er  Enduro ist in der Tat wippärmer geworden.
Ansonsten sind vor allem FSR's, Stumpjumpers und ältere Enduros von dem "Problem" betroffen.




igorion schrieb:


> vom winkel kettenzugrichtung/achspfad auf die antriebsneutralität zu schliessen, ist übrigens bestenfalls eine grobe daumenregel, mehr aber auch nicht!
> 
> grüsse, hannes



Das stimmt, aber der Ansatz ist qualitativ richtig. 
Ich habe beschlossen, zum dem Thema "wippen" nicht mehr so offen zu schreiben und vor allem nicht Gründe zu offenbaren, wieso jetzt was sich so oder anders fährt, die Konstrukteure sollen das selbst rausfinden. 
Das mit dem Pedalrückschlag ist ja auch eine Sache für sich. Berechnen kann man vieles, aber schlussendlich muss man wissen, welche berechneten Werte (falls überhaupt alle Faktoren in die Rechnung miteinbezogen wurden) sich in der Praxis wie anfühlen werden...

Gruss
Dani


----------



## igorion (21. Mai 2007)

Dani schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber der Ansatz ist qualitativ richtig.
> Ich habe beschlossen, zum dem Thema "wippen" nicht mehr so offen zu schreiben und vor allem nicht Gründe zu offenbaren, wieso jetzt was sich so oder anders fährt, die Konstrukteure sollen das selbst rausfinden.
> Das mit dem Pedalrückschlag ist ja auch eine Sache für sich. Berechnen kann man vieles, aber schlussendlich muss man wissen, welche berechneten Werte (falls überhaupt alle Faktoren in die Rechnung miteinbezogen wurden) sich in der Praxis wie anfühlen werden...



ist wahrscheinlich eh besser. was da schon diskutiert worden ist...

den neuen oberrider finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen. schade, daß ihr nur in der schweiz anbietet.

das ellsworth würde ich aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht hergeben  


grüsse, hannes


----------



## Dani (22. Mai 2007)

Danke für das Kompliment. 

Gruss
Dani


----------



## seibukan (14. Juni 2007)

@ slayme

Gratuliere geiles bike! Viel Spass - mit dem kannst du ALLES machen.

RIDE & KNOW


----------



## SlayMe (24. Juni 2007)

Danke seibukan, mit dem Rad kann ich wirklich alles machen - außer bremsen. Also ich bin jetzt gerade aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen und was ist inzwischen angekommen? Richtig, die Bremsen. Aber wie lange habe ich mich gefreut? Wieder richtig: bis ich die Hopekartons aufgemacht habe. Es sollten die neuen M4 von Hope drin sein mit Stahlflexleitung und Floating Discs. Naja, M4 stimmt, 2007er Modell stimmt, die Discgröße stimmt auch, aber floaten tut da nix und flexen tut nur das Plastik der Bremsschläuche. Aber hey, ich habe ja nur ACHT Wochen auf die Dinger gewartet - was kann man da erwarten? An dieser Stelle jetzt mal einen schönen Dank an "Velo-Discount". Die Jungs wissen wie man Kunden richtig glücklich macht. Denn warten allein genügt nicht. Nein, ohne eine schöne Umtauschaktion wars doch kein befriedigender Einkauf, oder?


----------



## seibukan (25. Juni 2007)

Du arme S..! 

Ich hoff für Dich!


----------



## SlayMe (5. Juli 2007)

Wenn alles gut läuft, habe ich nächste Woche meine Bremse. Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos. Nicht viel Neues. Ne Kette, Umwerfer und son Krams.









Oder doch was Neues: 





Und weils so schön is, das hier nochmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash (6. Juli 2007)

Schönes Bike! Was hast du denn für Zughüllen verwendet, sind die wirklich so dunkel grau oder kommt das vom fotografieren?


----------



## SlayMe (6. Juli 2007)

Danke. Das sind Alligator Super Fortres Außenzüge. Der Farbton passt schon auf dem Bild. Wegen der Hope Stahlflexleitungen, die ja eher hell sind, hatte ich Bedenken, dass helle Schalthüllen dann knapp im Ton daneben liegen und das dann wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aussieht.


----------



## Sash (6. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, solche habe ich schon lange gesucht! Sehen total edel aus! Wo bekommt man die denn?


----------



## SlayMe (6. Juli 2007)

Ich habe sie bei HIBIKE gekauft, aber irgendwoanders habe ich die auch gesehen. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr wo.


----------



## SlayMe (6. Juli 2007)

Nun ging es doch sehr schnell und die Bremsen sind da. Nur leider mit rotem Spider. Ich wollte schwarz. Eigentlich will ich die gleich wieder zurückschicken. Aber dann muss ich ja wieder warten. Was sagen die Styleexperten unter euch?
Eigentlich wollte ich keine Farbakzente, nur Schwarz und Silber. Okay, vielleicht mal farbige Chris Kings, wenn irgendwo zuviel Geld rumliegt - aber das war in meinen Überlegungen das Höchste der Farbgefühle. Hier mal ein Bild mit den Scheiben.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juli 2007)

Ulkiger Laden, wo du da bestellt hast  Das rot paßt zwar nicht wie die Faust auf's Auge, richtig störend find ich's so an der Scheibe aber erstmal auch nicht.


----------



## ollo (6. Juli 2007)

Hi Slayme,

schöne Maschine hast Du Dir da zusammengebaut  , aber lass das mit den roten Spidern, mit rot hast du ein fast 4 Farbiges LR, graue Mavic, Schwarze Nabe, gelber Maxxis Schriftzug und jetzt noch roten Spider,  wenn die Felge wenigstens Schwarz wäre

gruß ollo


----------



## SlayMe (7. Juli 2007)

Danke ollo, ich denke auch, dass ich die Bremsen erstmal nicht ranmache. Mich stört da eher der Gesamteindruck, als das Laufrad an sich. 
Schwarze Felgen wollte ich übrigens nicht. Das ist mir dann doch zuviel Schwarz. Am liebsten wären mir silberne, aber grau ist auch gut und lockert das dominierende schwarz ein bißchen auf. Allerdings werden die Laufräder irgendwann eh getauscht. Die sind zwar sehr gut und stabil, aber dafür auch etwas schwer. Und es gibt da draußen ja einige super sexy Laufräder.


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juli 2007)

Nach Rücksprache mit Velo-Discount könnte ich jetzt die Scheiben gegen welche mit blauem Spider tauschen. Oder ich warte nochmal einen Monat und bekomme dann schwarze.
Also blau passt besser als rot. Schwarz ist am besten, aber wieder so lange warten?
fu**ing shait


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (10. Juli 2007)

Blau fände ich am besten.
Die ganzen Knöpfe sind am Bike auch Blau 

Wasn das für ne Gabel?
Lyric U-Turn oder ne Domain?


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juli 2007)

Hey, das ist keine Gabel, das ist ein Gott. Und als Germane sollte man doch zumindest seinen Gottkönig kennen, oder? 
Der Junge heißt WOTAN.

Mit der Bremse weiß ich noch nicht. Entweder vier Wochen warten, oder ewig mit ner blauen Bremsscheibe rumfahren...


----------



## Reini65 (10. Juli 2007)

Hi SlayMe der eine Monat macht bei der Bauzeit den Kohl auch nichtmehr Fett
und du hast ja noch dein feines Slayer  zum biken.


----------



## StillPad (10. Juli 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hey, das ist keine Gabel, das ist ein Gott. Und als Germane sollte man doch zumindest seinen Gottkönig kennen, oder?
> Der Junge heißt WOTAN.
> 
> Mit der Bremse weiß ich noch nicht. Entweder vier Wochen warten, oder ewig mit ner blauen Bremsscheibe rumfahren...



Ich halte mich lieber an die Italiener 

Ich finde ja die blauen passen sehr gut zum Bike mit den vielen Blau.
Entscheiden musst du aber 
Die 4 Wochen warten sind doch nix.
Musste auf meine V2 etwas über 6 Wochen warten 

btw: Will auch ein Ellsworth, kann mir aber leider nur ein Trikot leisten


----------



## SlayMe (11. Juli 2007)

Naja, soviel blau hat das Rad zwar auch nicht - je ein bischen am Dämpfer, an der Gabel und am Kettenstrebenschutz - aber ne blaue Bremsscheibe würde entschieden besser passen als eine rote. Das meiste blau was Du auf den Bildern siehst ist der Dreck hinter dem Rad aus meinem Ordnungssystem.
Vielleicht finde ich ja jemanden der mit mir tauscht.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2007)

Moin, 

bin zwar ein Specialized Fahrer aber hatte für den Sonntag das Epiphany als Testbike und war hellauf begeistert. Hatte schon die Aluwippe hinten übrigens. 

Ohne den Hinterbau großartig auf mich abzustimmen (Fox Float R mit ProPedal Tune), war auf einer ausgedehnten Tour am Sonntag NIX mit Wippen zu spüren, egal auf welchem Blatt. Fand ich nur geil. Mir ist zwar auch relativ egal, ob der Dämpfer nun im Sitzen bergauf ein paar Millimeter "Spiel" hat aber ich war gnadenlos überzeugt.

Bergab hat das Bike reichlich Reserven - und das Moment natürlich nochmal etwas mehr.

Glückwunsch zum Moment ... wenn ich irgendwann mal genug Geld über hab, bau ich mir auch eins auf - und am liebsten noch ein Truth für die längeren Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (17. Juli 2007)

Danke Frank.
Ich habe mich jetzt übrigens für die blauen Discs entschieden. Das heißt, wenn es gut läuft, kann ich am WE die ersten Runden drehen. 
Bis denne


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2007)

Da ich immernoch auf die Bremsscheiben warte - ja, das dauert halt so seine 10 Tage, wenn man als gewissenhafter Händler zwei Bremsscheiben besonders sorgfälltig einpacken will - hier mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite. 





Was wollen wir wetten, dass die die falschen Scheiben schicken? So ca Ende nächster Woche... oder noch etwas später.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2007)

sieht so langsam nach was aus     

wenn auch so sauber und klein


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2007)

Hehe, Du saust Dein Rad doch bloß so ein, damit es farblich besser zur Gabel paßt, oder? Gibs schon zu.


----------



## E=MC² (28. Juli 2007)

Sehr schön!


----------



## SlayMe (30. Juli 2007)

So, nachdem ich velo-discount drei e-mails geschrieben habe, um zu fragen wo meine Bremsscheiben bleiben, haben die doch heute tatsächlich geantwortet. Und was sagen sie? Na klar, was jeder seriöse Laden da sagen würde: "Wir haben die Bremsscheiben nie erhalten." Da schlägt man doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Man ist nicht im Verzug und man macht ein dickes Plus indem man super teure Bremsscheiben zweimal verkaufen kann.
Wurde ich von denen ver*rscht? Na aber RICHTIG. Sind das Betrüger? Ja, aber ganz  l  a  n  g  s  a  m  e  !
So, dann dauerts jetzt wohl noch länger bis das Rad fertig ist.

KAUFT NICHT BEI velo-discount. Danke.


----------



## SlayMe (30. Juli 2007)

Oha, nach einer bösen e-mail von mir haben die Jungs dann gerade eben doch noch meine Bremsscheiben gefunden. Soll ich lachen oder weinen?


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juli 2007)

Sind die weit von dir weg? So wie sich das anhört wäre es eine Fahrt wert... unglaublich sowas!


----------



## SlayMe (30. Juli 2007)

Die sitzen in Landau. Das ist Baden-Württemberg, oder? Also von Berlin schon ein Stück.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juli 2007)

Hm, jo. Wäre wohl ein langer Weg... aber lohnen würd sich's bald. Was für eine Aktion hey... in der Zeit hättest dir die Scheiben ja bald selbst aus einem Eisenklumpen und einem Brocken Bauxit "gebacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (2. August 2007)

Neuigkeiten von der Bremsenfront:
Die Bremsscheiben sind heute eingetroffen. Aber eine hat die falsche Größe - war ja klar. 
Wenn ich kleiner wär, würd ich jetzt heulen.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. August 2007)

Das kann doch echt nicht ganz wahr sein, oder?  Ich glaub ich würd mir einfach von denen das Geld geben lassen und mir den Kram woanders besorgen, egal wie. Wie lang soll der Spaß denn noch andauern, bis du mal die richtigen Scheiben bei dir hast?


----------



## SlayMe (2. August 2007)

daran denke ich natürlich schon lange. Ich muss jetzt mal sehen, wie schnell ich die eine Disc umgetauscht kriege und dann entscheide ich mich.
Wenn jemand nen Händler kennt, der entweder eine
Hope M4 mit Stahlflexleitungen und Floating Disc in 203 vorne und 185mm hinten 
oder eine
Formula Bianco mit denselben Discdurchmessern und Einfingerhebeln und Stahlflexleitungen (auch gerne als Greg Minaar - Edition)
vorrätig hat, dann bitte her damit.


----------



## berkel (2. August 2007)

Mein Beileid! Ist echt ne unglaubliche Geschichte. Was ich bei dem Händler absolut nicht verstehe: Bei der 1. Auslieferung kann ja mal versehentlich ein falsches Teil eingepackt werden (sollte natürlich nicht), aber bei der 2. Lieferung prüfe ich das dann doch 3 mal. Oder der macht das absichtlich; nur warum?


----------



## SlayMe (2. August 2007)

Stimmt, bei mir ist es ja auch schon die dritte Zustellung.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz die Suchfunktion benutzt und da bin ich auf einen thread gestoßen, der zeigt, dass ich kein Einzelfall bin. velo-discount schickt gerne mal das Falsche und auch gerne mit langen Wartezeiten. Warum die das machen? 
Vielleicht eine neue Form der Kundenbindung.


----------



## berkel (2. August 2007)

Eine neue Form der Kundenbindung? Ich würde dass eher als wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord bezeichnen. Nicht nur dass die Reklamationen den Händler Zeit und Geld kosten, hat er dich und andere, die von der Geschichte hören als (potentielle) Kunden verloren.

Ich würde jetzt vor der nächsten Lieferung ein Foto von den Teilen und ein Foto wie diese in den Karton gepackt werden verlangen.


----------



## SlayMe (4. August 2007)




----------



## SlayMe (4. August 2007)

Jetzt konnte ich nicht mehr warten und habe hinten eine alte Magurascheibe rangemacht und bin los. Drei Stunden Grunewald.
Das Rad ist super, einfach klasse. Was als erstes auffällt ist wie das Rad nach vorne will. Es schreit "prügel mich!". Am liebsten über Hindernisse, je größer desto boah ey. Das Rad bügelt alles glatt, aber nicht so, dass man nicht mehr wüsste worüber man gerade fährt. Ich bin am Anfang, quatsch, eigentlich immer, absichtlich über alles drüber was so im Weg lag - unaufhaltsam. Federweg ist immer genug da. Dabei bleibt der Hinterbau extrem ruhig. Kein merkbares Pumpen, perfekte Traktion und optimaler Durchschlagschutz. Und ich habe noch nicht mal den Dämpfer eingesetellt. 
Leider gibt es hier nicht viele schwierige Stücke. Ein netter Wurzelteppich wird gelassen verspeist und über eine mit kopfgroßen Steinen verblockte Abfahrt wird blos gelacht. Geil ist auch die Traktion bergab beim Bremsen. Viel mehr Grip als aufm Slayer, alles was ich mich traue macht es locker mit.

So, nun zum weniger Guten: Ich habe das Rad wohl zu schwer aufgebaut und die Minions ziehen zusätzlich Körner - ach, ganze Müslibeutel. Nach den drei Stunden war ich soooo platt. Und ich war langsam, weil es einfach so anstrengend war. Am Slayer fahre ich Fat Albert, am Moment 2,5 Minions. Das Moment ist ca. 2,5 Kg schwerer. Irgendwo zwischen 15 und 16 Kg. Die Vorderbremse schleift wie Sau, so dass sich das Rad max. eine Umdrehung dreht, wenn in der Luft gehalten und angeschubst. Und der fitteste bin ich z.Z. auch nicht. Und dann will dieses Schei55 Rad immer schneller und schneller. Dem muss ich natürlich nachgeben, bis ich nicht mehr kann. Dann kommt ne schöne passage, also wieder speed und so weiter.

Die Gabel ist auch toll. Bügelt alles weg und spricht SOOOOOO sanig an, traumhaft. Was sensibleres bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aber ich konnte sie bisher nicht so einstellen wie ich es wollte. Federwegsausnutzung und Sag passen noch nicht, Zugstufe passt halbwegs. da ist noch Potential.

Ihr seht, obwohl die Federelemente noch gar nicht eingestellt sind und die Vorderbremse die GANZE Zeit bremst, fährt sich das Moment richtig geil.

Klarer Kauftipp von mir


----------



## SlayMe (5. August 2007)

2. Tag
Nachdem ich gestern einen Teil der Strecke gefahren bin, den die Adler gerne langfliegen, war heute meine Hausstrecke dran (ca. 2,5 h). Ich habe ein bischen mit den Einstellungen der Federelemente gespielt und muss wohl noch weiter spielen. Die Gabel ist eigentlich einfach abzustimmen, aber die Werte von Magura weichen extrem von dem ab, was ich gut finde. Mal sehen. Der Dämpfer fährt sich am Besten mit ca. 40% SAG. ´n bissel viel, fühlt sich aber gut an.
Was soll ich sagen. Ich hoffe ich habe mich gestern nicht schlecht ausgedrückt. Das Moment ist schnell, verdammt schnell und es will vor allem schnell. Bergab ist alles so locker, wo ich mit dem Slayer konzentriert sein muss. Bergauf fährt es alle technischen Passagen besser als das Slayer. Die Traktion ist einfach klasse. Ob das am Fahrwerk liegt oder an den fetteren Reifen - weiss nich. Ich kann stellen, bei denen ich sonst einen relativ hohen Gang brauche, um immer Kraft auf dem Pedal zu haben mit dem Moment im GrannyGear hoch. Da würde das Hinterrad vom Slayer nur durchdrehen. Nur ist es halt anstrengender ein hohes Tempo zu halten, als mit dem Rocky.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich etwas an das Mehrgewicht gewöhnt und es war heute schon weniger anstrengend. Bestimmt ist auch die ständig schleifende Bremse keine Hilfe. Allerdings dreht sich das Rad jetzt schon 1 1/2 Umdrehung, wenn ich es ohne Bodenkontakt anschmeisse. Entweder ist die Bremsscheibe verzogen, oder ich bin zu blöd. Aber bisher habe ich alle Bremsen schleiffrei bekommen, die ich hatte. 
Ansonsten bremsen sie super, obwohl ich sie nicht zu hart rannehme - sie sollen ja erst einbremsen.
Ich bin begeistert. So viel, dass ich mir fast keine Zeit zum Einstellen nehme, sondern nur fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (7. August 2007)

3. Tag
Okay, der war gestern, aber da hatte ich abends keine Zeit zum Schreiben.
Mit dem Moment bin ich nicht gefahren. Aber dafür mit dem Slayer. Warum? Weil ich die vordere Bremsscheibe zurückgeschickt habe. Also ist das Ellsworth wieder mal ohne Bremse. Aber der Kontakt mit velo-discount ist jetzt echt gut.
Es war nur eine kurze Runde. 
Und es sind Welten. 
Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, als ich am Wochenende mit dem Moment gefahren bin. Was ist besser? Das Moment hat massig Federweg - aber er stört überhaupt nicht beim Reintreten, sondern er begeistert nur. Und es fühlt sich super plush an (was ist eigentlich das Deutsche Wort dafür?). Die Wotan ist aber noch plusher. Das Moment ist das Slayer, das ich mir immer gewünscht habe. Von der Geometrie sind beide super. Das Moment ist halt von den Winkeln relaxter, das gefällt mir gut, es ist für bergab besser und stört mich bergauf nicht. Ich bin ja kein Racer. 
Ja, das ist der große Unterschied. Das Moment hat halt subjektiv viel viel mehr Federweg (in real nur 2 oder 3 cm) und spricht um zwei Klassen sensibler an. Das mit dem Ansprechverhalten gilt auch und sogar noch mehr für die Gabeln: 2007 Wotan gegen 2007 Talas RLC. 
Dass der Unterschied so groß ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber das ist gut, denn jetzt sind meine Räder jeweils stimmig in Fahrperformance und Gewicht und sich damit nicht zu ähnlich.


----------



## Hans (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo SlayMe,

hast Du dein Moment noch?

Bist Du zufrieden?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## SlayMe (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Hans,
ja klar, das Moment ist noch da und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist robust, hat gerade bergauf eine super Traktion und geht willig vorwärts.  Bergrunter machts natürlich auch viel Spaß. Es schluckt sehr viel weg.
Was ich allerdings falsch gemacht habe, war das Rad schwer aufzubauen. Es hat einen relativ leichten Rahmen mit ausreichend Federweg und es will schnell gefahren werden. 
Darum habe ich mein (eher leichtes) Slayer verkauft und specke das Moment gerade ab. Ich denke, das wird dem Charakter des Ellsworth eher gerecht. Zum Bolzen habe ich mir jetzt ein Turner gegönnt, das dann die schweren Teile vom Moment erbt.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2008)

... dann führe die Aufbau-Geschichte doch in einer Umbau-Geschichte weiter! Der erste Teil war doch schon richtig schick


----------



## Hans (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

@ SlayMe
ja, das würde mich auch intressieren, denn ich würde es auch "leicht" aufbauen - unter 14,0 kg sollten doch drin sein.
Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen mit Dämpfer?

Du fährst einen 15" Rahmen - wie groß bist Du und welche Schrittlänge?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## SlayMe (26. Februar 2008)

Ellsworth hat letztes Jahr die Größen geändert. Ich fahre Größe S, was dem heute entspricht weiß ich nicht. Mit Chris King Steuersatzschalen wiegt der Rahmen 3292 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (26. Februar 2008)

inclusive Dämpfer ?


----------



## SlayMe (26. Februar 2008)

ja


----------



## SlayMe (27. Februar 2008)

Auf allgemeinen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren mach ich jetzt mit dem Umbau weiter.
Mir ist also ziemlich schnell aufgegangen, dass so ein Moment gerne leicht aufgebaut sein will und weil es sich schon schwer viel besser fuhr als mein altes Slayer, erfülle ich ihm jetzt diesen Wunsch.
Dafür wurde es erstmal komplett nackig gemacht.





Ein bischen putzen schadet ja eh nicht.

Dann kam gleich eine neue Kurbel ran.





Und damit war es das auch schon. Denn zum Weitermachen fehlen noch ein paar Teile. Eigentlich fehlt nur die Gabel und neue Zughüllen. Die alten Hüllen haben leichten Rost an den Enden angesetzt und die Gabel ist zum vierten Mal bei Magura. Jetzt kriegt sie da ein 2008er Innenleben geschenkt.

Die neuen Teile sind unspektakulär. Komplett XT bis auf die Bremse, da bleibt es die Hope M4, Laufräder sind die alten vom Slayer (Hopenaben mit  CX-Ray Speichen und  Alex 28 Felgen), Sattel und Stütze bleiben gleich.
Dann noch ein Syntace VRO Vorbau mit Lenker (Ich wollte eine höhere Front und die passen auch besser zum eloxierten Rahmen als die polierten Thomson-und NC-17 Teile).

Und dann ist da die allgegenwärtige Gabelfrage. Es gibt 2008 nur Schrottgabeln. Keine ist wirklich passend.
Ich will was super funktionierendes, stabiles, möglichst absenkbares und leichtes.
Die Wotan ist geil, passt aber von ihrer Charakteristik nicht zum Hinterbau. Außerdem ist sie schwer.
Leicht wäre die 36 Talas. Die hat aber Qualitätsprobleme und ich weiß nicht, ob mir die 2008er sensibel genug ist. Die muß ich mal Probefahren.
Marzocchi 55 Luft muß sich erst bewähren und kann man nicht vernünftig traveln.
Lyrik 2 Step - funktioniert nicht lange.
Bleibt ne 160mm Nixon und eine Pace Fighter. Beide haben nur 32er Standrohre und ob die anständig funktionieren..???

So sieht es aus. Ich bin für jeden Input oder Hilfen dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Februar 2008)

Die Wotan passt eigentlich am besten ins Bike, jedenfalls von der Optik her.
Ich würde sie erstmal mit den 08er Inereien testen. Soll ja besser sein. Ansonsten bietet Pitkan ein Tuning für Maguragabeln an. Vielleicht können die was tun.

Meine 55er läuft ohne Probleme. Das ATA ist eigentlich auch ok. Allerdings passt die optisch gar nicht in den Rahmen und zu den blauen Teilen. Die haben alle rote Verstellknöpfe.

Die 36er Talas ist schon super. Mir sind da keine Probleme bekannt. Verhält sich imho wie bei der 55er. Da ist einer hier im Forum bei dem sie Probs macht, der schreibt ein paar Posts und schon denkt jerder, die Gabel taugt nix. Allerdings ist die 07er blau. Die 08er in grau würde sicher noch ganz gut aussehen. Sollte Dir die dämpfung zu straff sein, kann man immernoch dünneres Öl einfüllen, weil die 08er endlich ein offenes Ölbad haben.

Lyrik kann man getrost vergessen.

Nixon wäre schon super. Allerdings ist die 07er Platinum mit IT weiß. Super und Elite sind schwarz, aber leider sind alle 3 wohl nicht mehr erhältlich.
Ich hätte mir gerne ne Elite gakauft.
Hab da keine Bedenken wegen den 32er Rohren.
Die 08er haben keine Absenkung und sind blau mit polierter Krone. Ist farblich auch nicht so prall. Keine Coil mehr.

Die Carbonoptik der Pacegabeln passt imho kein Stück ins Ellsworth. Das geht ja garnicht.

Ist ne DUC 32 ne Option? Doppelbrückentauglich?


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

der Grund warum ich nach dem Moment gefragt habe war ein Gespräch mit einem Angestellten der "Bike-Station" Kelheim, bekanntlich Ellsworth Impoteur in D. Der fährt selber ein Moment und hatte die 2008 Fox und die 2008 Lyrik schon drann - mit beiden war er nicht zufrieden. Der montiert sich jetzt eine 55 ETA, die passt zum Rahmen und es gibt mit der Gabel keine Probleme.

Schöne Grüße 

Hans

PS: hab eigentlich nach einem Freak Team und einem Liteville gefragt (die verkaufen sie auch) aber der ist so überzeugt vom Moment und nach der Gewichtsangabe von SlayMe komm ich jetzt doch ins grübeln 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Leicht wäre die 36 Talas.



noch leichter wäre eine 32er  

diese Idee ging mir letzten durch den kopf, als ich @Radical_53 Slayer sah, da ich auch vllcht in nächster zeit die gabel wechseln will und da meine jetztige 36er von 2005 nur 140mm federweg hat würd dies mit einer 32er auch passen, immerhin würd dies nicht viel von der geometrie verändern und ist nochmals 300gr leichter ...


----------



## SlayMe (27. Februar 2008)

Ne, eine 32 Talas ist zu mikrig. Ich hatte eigentlich immer die 2008 36 Talas im Sinn. Aber in den Amiforen haben sich viele Leute über undicht gewordene Gabeln beschwert und das Talassystem hatte auch Macken und noch so einiges, da will ich lieber warten.
Und natürlich fahre ich jetzt erstmal die Wotan weiter. Nur will ich ja das Rad leichter machen und da läßt sich an der Gabel viel einsparen.
An der Marzocchi 55 stört mich halt das ATA. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.
@Hans: Hat der Mann da auch gesagt was ihm genau an den beiden Gabeln nicht gefallen hat?
Und mit der 55 eta mache ich kein Gewicht gut.
@M.R.: Das blau kommt weg. Das läuft zum Turner über. Blau ist so schwer.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

@blaubaer: Wieso kamst du bei meinem Slayer auf den Gedanken, eine 32 zu verbauen? 
Ich find die 130er Absenkung z.B. schon mehr als ausreichend, selbst die nutze ich nur wenn ich lang etwas steiler bergauf fahre.

@slayme: Welche Macken meinst du denn genau? Die Talas ist eigentlich, was das System selbst angeht, seit dem Talas 2 recht problemlos. Verliert normal über die Zeit keinen Federweg oder solche Späße, auch die Dämpfung funktioniert "normalerweise" 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern daß es mal eine Serie mit schlechten Buchsen gab, die sehr flott Spiel hatten. Und je nachdem was man fährt empfiehlt es sich, "bessere" Staubabstreifer zu verbauen, z.B. von Enduro, damit nicht so viel Dreck in die Gabel kommt. Sonst so bisher aber echt ein problemloses Teil, wenn ich mir anschaue wie andere Leute über ihre Gabeln reden.
Andererseits: Für den Preis dürfte *eigentlich* bei keinem Fox Kunden auch nur der Ansatz eines Problems auftreten...


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

was dem Angestellten der "Bike Station" am Moment besonders gefällt , ist das super sensible ansprechverhalten des Hinterbau´s. Die Fox war genau das Gegenteil - richtig bockig.
Die Lyrik war neu schon defekt. 
Er will eine Gabel die funktioniert.
Fest steht, das in den Rahmen eine Gabel mit 150-160mm Federweg muß.
Die 55 wiegt ca. 200 Gramm mehr als die Fox - das wäre es mir wert.
Trotzdem kannst Du unter 14 kg kommen .

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Die Fox sind aber auch deswegen im Neuzustand bockig, denke ich mir zumindest  , weil eben wohl mal Leute mit ausgeschlagenen Buchsen und siffenden Dichtungen Probleme hatten. Also macht man den Kram etwas enger, so daß man's einfahren muß, damit man dann länger Spaß bei der Benutzung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2008)

was spricht gegen ne lyrik uturn coil?

die wiegt doch max 2600g. glaube die wotan wiegt in etwa das selbe. das sind doch keine gewichte für solche prügelgabeln. und ich mein - sorry- aber so ein rahmen gehört ordentlich aufgebaut, nicht so lightweight wo man sich nimmer traut was zu machen. 14 kilo darf so ein bike dann auch wiegen, solange die laufräder schön leicht sind fährt es sich doch eh sehr agil.

lieber etwas mehr gewicht bei der gabel und kein kompromiss. bei ner lyrik/wotan kannst dich auch mal irgendwo runterhaun, ohne nachdenken zu müssen. für alles andere ist der rahmen eh nicht passend. das sollte doch eine eierlegende wollmilchsau werden nehm ich an, dann gehört da ne gscheide gabel rein. die 300g mehrgewicht machens doch auch nimmer, dafür gehts bergab richtig zur sache.

einen vro würd ic hauch nicht verbaun. das is immer so eine mischlösung und nichts endgültiges


----------



## SlayMe (27. Februar 2008)

@Radical: Die probleme der Fox hast Du ja selbst genannt. Wenn Fox jetzt nachgebessert hat, dann ist es ja gut. 
@BommelMaster: Genau die 300-400g will ich aber sparen. Und lightweight ist bei mir eine Talas 36 / 55 ATA und XT-Teile. Das sollte Ordentlich genung sein. Der VRO kommt ran, weil der mir Höhe bringt. Ich hab den Lenker gerne etwas höher.
@Hans:  Das mit der 160mm Gabel sehe ich auch so. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich erstmal die Wotan weiter und warte auf den 2009er Gabel-Jahrgang.
Und kauf Dir ein Moment. Ich finde es besser als Deine anderen Alternativen. Das Liteville wäre die zweite (auch sehr gute) Wahl. Das Freak würde ich nicht nehmen. 
Und ein Gewicht von unter 2800g ohne Dämpfer ist für so einen robusten Rahmen ziemlich gut. Die neuen Modelle wurden zudem nochmal abgespeckt.
Ich hatte ursprünglich überhaupt nicht auf das Gewicht geguckt, sondern nach einem 6" Rahmen gesucht der gut funktioniert und vor allem auch hält.


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo SlayMe,

ich geb Dir recht, nur nicht in Bezug auf den VRO.
Meiner Meinung schaut er bescheiden aus und wiegt rund 150 Gramm mehr als eine leichte Vorbau- Lenker- kombi. Mit ein paar Spacer (nicht zu hoch-sonst sieht es auch ******* aus) und einen Vorbau mit der entsprechenden Steigung und Du kommst genau so hoch wie mit dem VRO. Das gesparte Gewicht kannst Du in die Gabel investieren.  
Übrigens: vor meinem jetzigen Freak hatte ich auch ein Slayer - hat man mir 2005 am Gardasee geklaut  

Schöne Grüße

hans


----------



## blaubaer (28. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> An der Marzocchi 55 stört mich halt das ATA.



kenne 2 die eine 08er fahren und jene haben keine probleme damit, wenn man sie richtig einstellt wie es im Manual steht gibts kein luftverluste und anderes  



Radical_53 schrieb:


> @blaubaer: Wieso kamst du bei meinem Slayer auf den Gedanken, eine 32 zu verbauen?
> Ich find die 130er Absenkung z.B. schon mehr als ausreichend, selbst die nutze ich nur wenn ich lang etwas steiler bergauf fahre.



k.a. auf was für pillen ich da war, als ich das letzte mal deine bilder angesehen hab  ich dachte ein 32er gesehen zuhaben in deinem Slayer, aber ist ja eine 36er 

aber für mich wäre es immer noch eine variante mit der 32er, vorallem da ich bei meiner 36er nur 140mm hab und teilweise nur 130 raushol die restlichen 10 ist ja durchschlagschutz ...


----------



## US. (28. Februar 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> ich geb Dir recht, nur nicht in Bezug auf den VRO.
> Meiner Meinung schaut er bescheiden aus und wiegt rund 150 Gramm mehr als eine leichte Vorbau- Lenker- kombi. Mit ein paar Spacer (nicht zu hoch-sonst sieht es auch ******* aus) und einen Vorbau mit der entsprechenden Steigung und Du kommst genau so hoch wie mit dem VRO. Das gesparte Gewicht kannst Du in die Gabel investieren.



Hallo,

liest man immer wieder, ist aber nicht richtig.
Vorbau-Lenker-Kombinationen mit dem VRO sind bzgl Gewicht kaum zu unterbieten.
Nachgewogen; VRO in "S" 188g Länge 55mm bis 105mm, Rise max. 33mm
Syntace Vector Carbon, 13mm Rise: 187g

Welche Kombi ist leichter, und kommt auf 40 bis 50mm rise?

Die Thomson-Vorbauten wiegen ja schon solo genausoviel wie ein VRO. Dazu kommt ein DH-Lenker mit 30 bis 50mm rise, der in Carbon-Version gekürzt mind. 220g wiegt.

Aber selbst mit einem Syntace Superforce kommt man vom Gewicht nicht ran...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Februar 2008)

hi

also das mit den gewichten - naja

der syntace vector carbon ist ja dann auch in 630er breite oder?

nach deinen gewichten kommt man auf 375g.
ein superforce wiegt in 70mm länge oder so maximal 150g, kann auch mit titanschrauben getunt werden.
ein easton carbonlenker(wenn du carbon willst) wiegt in 680er breite 220g. 
mach zusammen ca 350g, wenn du willst kannst du statt dem superforce einen f139 montieren, der auch wunderbar hält. slayme will ja nicht downhill fahren, nehm ich an.

dann spaarst dir nochmal 20g, lenker kürzen nochmal 20g. da is scho noch a bissl was drin gegenüber dem vro. und ganz ehrlich, es verstellt doch niemand beim vro etwas. weil man sich immer umgewöhnen muss, lieber eine gescheite mittelposition und basta


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2008)

Eben, das fand ich jetzt auch sehr lustig. VRO nicht vom Gewicht zu unterbieten... ist schon klar  

Übrigens: Ein Easton mit 680mm Breite wiegt nur 170g, der mit den 225g ist der breite Prügel mit 711mm.

Thomson X4 70mm:





@blaubaer: Hehe  Ja mit ner "kleineren" Gabel macht da an sich schon Sinn. Frage ist halt nur die Einbauhöhe, zu kurz fährt sich find ich echt komisch. Und ich meine, selbst die "alten" 36 hätten fast dieselben Maße wie die neueren Modelle, um die 545mm herum.


----------



## US. (28. Februar 2008)

Ne ,ne  
Also, der Thomson hat 0° und nur 70mm Länge.
Du musst also noch 30mm Gabelschaftrohr und 30mm Spacer dazunehmen 
Oder du nimmst einen richtigen (!) DH-Lenker mit enstprechendem rise und kürzt ihn auf die 630mm.

Die ursprüngliche Anforderung war je gerade die Höhe zu erzielen.
Dazu (!) kommt die Verstellbarkeit und eine Steifigkeit die aufgrund der Stützbreite alle anderen Vorbauten übertrifft.

Der Thomson mit 30mm Gabelschaftrohr und Spacer wiegt sicher mind. 190g.

Zudem stand die Aussage im Raum, daß die VRO-Kombi deutlich schwerer sei (150g plus).


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich müßte lügen, wenn ich aus dem Stehgreif wüßte welchen Rise mein Easton Lenker hat. Steht nur "low and high rise" dabei, aber keine Zahl. Blöder Verein da 
Du hattest halt gesagt daß die Thomson mindestens so schwer wie die VRO sind, was definitiv nicht richtig ist. Und ein gekürzter Lenker, gerade wenn auf so ein schmales Maß wie 630, wiegt dann auch deutlich weniger als bei kompletter Breite (logisch halt).

Meinen Easton habe ich in Low-Rise gekauft, der eben 172g bei 685mm Breite wiegt. Der Monkey SL in 635mm wiegt nur 146g oder so.
Dazu "passender" Vorbau, 75mm und 6°:





So schaut das dann aus: 





Was man auch nicht außer Acht lassen darf ist die Gewichtsangabe bei Syntace: Die Vorbauten kommen sehr gut hin, aber die Lenker sind oft deutlich schwerer als angegeben. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich den Carbon Vector gekauft und der war deutlich schwerer als angegeben. 
Bei Easton hat man z.B. durch das "upsweep" des Lenkers am Ende dann auch eine angenehm hohe Sitzposition, dafür aber nicht so einen "Turm" direkt am Steuerrohr. Sind's dann eben keine 150g schwerer für den VRO sondern eher 100, aber irgendwo bleibt das Gewicht für die Klemmen und den Spaß eben doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (28. Februar 2008)

Hm, die Vorbaufrage erledigt sich für mich von alleine. Denn Priorität hat klar der Höhengewinn. Ästhetisch macht der VRO sicher nicht das Rennen und etwas schwerer ist er auch. Aber ein hoher Spacerturm sieht auch blöd aus ( und geht bei meinem gekürzten Gabelschaft auch gar nicht mehr). Außerdem sind Lenker und Vorbau schon bestellt. Und ein Carbonlenker kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Da muß man ja immer aufpassen. Anzugsmomente, Bremsflüssigkeit... ne.


----------



## Hans (1. März 2008)

@ SlayMe

Hallo,

mir ist noch eine Frage eingefallen  

Wippt das Ellsworth ?
In einem Test hab ich mal gelesen, das der hinterbau zum Wippen tendiert.

Wenn ich mich an meine Slayer erinnere, hat der Hinterbau berauf auf Teerstraßen stark gewippt, hab immer den Dämpfer blockieren müssen. Bei meinem Freak wippt nix, den mußt Du schon im Wiegetritt dazu zwingen , einen blockierbaren Dämpfer braucht man bei dem bike nicht.

Und beim Moment?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## blaubaer (1. März 2008)

kommt auf den verbauten dämpfer an   ich hab bei meinem Fox DHX Air das ProPedal voll offen und es ist nur ein minimales wippe zu sehen, zu spüren ist überhaupt nichts von einem wippen, da fuhr ich schon ganz andere schaukelschiffe 

kommt natürlich auch ein bisschen auf den Fahrer und seine bewegungen an, ein ruhiger gleichmässiger fahrer = weniger wippen, beim gegenteil natürlich die ander seite


----------



## stinky_rider (11. April 2008)

Mal ne Frage, weil slayme am Anfang ja gemeint hatte, dass die Größe S ziemlich groß ist...
Slayme, wie groß bist du? und wie kommst du jetzt zurecht? An die anderen Fahrer, welche Größe habt ihr im Moment bei Eurer Körper und Schrittlänge?

Gruss
Martin


----------



## SlayMe (11. April 2008)

Ich komme damit gut klar. Allerdings hatte ich das Moment damals gekauft um daraus ein schwereres Enduro zu machen. Jetzt nutze ich es als normal schweres Enduro/AllMountain für Touren aller Art. Daher ist die Größe auch okay so. Nur die Schrittfreiheit könnte größer sein.
Letzes Jahr wurde das Moment aber überarbeitet und ich glaube da wurden auch die Größen geändert. Die neuen erkennst Du an den asymetrischen Kettenstreben.


----------



## SlayMe (1. Mai 2008)

Es hat leider etwas gedauert. So sieht es jetzt aus:





Die Wotan hat jetzt das 2008er Innenleben und passt damit schon besser zum Hinterbau. Der nette Mann von Motopitkan empfiehlt mir eine 36 Talas für das Moment, natürlich getuned, aber das lasse ich erstmal. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht.
Die Wotan läuft leider immer noch nicht sauber. Ich hatte sie jetzt schon drei Mal eingeschickt aber Magura schafft es nicht, dass die Gabel den vollen Federweg nutzt. Und ich muss sie mit abartig wenig Luftdruck fahren, damit der SAG überhaupt einigermaßen passt. Egal, denn sie funktioniert ansonsten gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (1. Mai 2008)

Das schaut echt richtig lecker aus! Schieß doch mal ein paar mehr Bilder von dem Geschoss! 

Wo du gerade Motopitkan sagst -> kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Hatte dank dem guten Wetter ein paar Mal mehr die Gelegenheit, die Gabel nach der Änderung im Trockenen zu fahren. Fährt sich wirklich richtig gut, satt und sauber und sehr unauffällig. Gefällt mir so deutlich besser als serienmäßig, einzig den Federweg nutze ich noch nicht ganz aus. Wenigstens nutzt sie den Hub, der so in Verwendung ist, oft und sehr aktiv aus, das Vorderrad wird richtig schön am Boden gehalten, meine Hände schmerzen endlich nicht mehr nach längeren Ausfahrten


----------



## blaubaer (17. Mai 2008)

stinky_rider schrieb:


> An die anderen Fahrer, welche Größe habt ihr im Moment bei Eurer Körper und Schrittlänge?



Rahmen Grösse : M
Ich : 185cm
Schrittlänge : 83cm

und hatte heute endlich mal meinen Rahmen, nackig, auf der Waage 

Grösse M; *ohne* Dämpfer, inkl. Dämpferschrauben : 2930gr. 

am schluss kommt ein gwicht von 14.590kg. zusammen, bei meinem Ellsi


----------



## Snapy (18. Mai 2008)

Wieviel kostet dieser Frame von Ellsworth wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich habe im I-net leider nix über nen Preis erfahren, finde den Rahmen einfach nur noch geil!


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2008)

google sucht   >> http://www.ellsworth-bikes.de/html/moment.html


----------



## Snapy (18. Mai 2008)

Oh man ich depp hab ned ordentlich geguckt sorry, ich war auf der .com seite und wusste ned das es noch ne .de seite gibt ;-)

Ich glaube ich fange mal an zu sparen!


----------



## seibukan (19. August 2008)

Wer Interesse an einem Ellsworth Epiphany hat sollte sich mal auf Ebay.de

umschauen.

Neuwertiges Komplettbike fast zum Rahmenpreis


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ellsworth-Epiphany-all-mountain-bike-enduro-trek-cube_W0QQitemZ290254177301QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290254177301&_trkparms=72%3A826|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hättest auch den Link einstellen können  .
Brauchst Du dringend  oder warum so "billig" ?


----------



## seibukan (20. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ellsworth-Epiphany-all-mountain-bike-enduro-trek-cube_W0QQitemZ290254177301QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290254177301&_trkparms=72%3A826|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Hättest auch den Link einstellen können  .
> Brauchst Du dringend  oder warum so "billig" ?



Danke für den Link!
Ja, ich brauch die  - Familiensache- dumm. Und ich muss dann wieder auf mein altes Scott G-zero. Hab am Wochenend schon mal wieder ne Runde auf dem Mega-Haustrail gedreht und musste mehrmals absteigen wo ich sonst die Wurzel-hardcore-Steigung hochfuhr. Hab jetzt schon geweint


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2008)

seibukan schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> Ja, ich brauch die  - Familiensache- dumm. Und ich muss dann wieder auf mein altes Scott G-zero. Hab am Wochenend schon mal wieder ne Runde auf dem Mega-Haustrail gedreht und musste mehrmals absteigen wo ich sonst die Wurzel-hardcore-Steigung hochfuhr. Hab jetzt schon geweint


Stelle das Rad doch auch hier im Bike-Markt ein . Sieht man nicht alle Tage und wird auf Interesse stoßen


----------



## seibukan (20. August 2008)

Danke 4mate, hab gar nicht gewußt das es hier sowas gibt - ich hoff das krieg ich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2008)

hallo

nun besitze ich auch einen ellsworth moment rahmen. richtig schöner rahmen. muss leider noc hgeschweißt werden da er einen riss im tretlager hat. aufgebaut hab ich ihn aber schon, und das ergebnis wiegt bisher knapp 15 kg, was sich finde ich sehen lassen kann. verbaut sind auch tune naben, die das gewicht natürlich drücken.


----------



## 4mate (25. August 2008)

verklicKt !


----------



## haural (17. Mai 2010)

So dann wollen wir diesen Thread mal wieder beleben. Hier mein neues Projekt:





Hatte den Moment schon im Auge als ich mir das Slayer gegönnt habe, jedoch nichts passendes (v.a. preislich) gefunden. Seit dem aber nimmer richtig aus dem Kopf bekommen...auch wenn ich mein Slayer immer noch sehr mag. 

Aufgebaut wird er mit Teilen vom Slayer. Evtl die ein oder andere kleine Änderung zu gegebener Zeit.


----------



## SlayMe (17. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja mal ein Schmuckstück.
Wo hast Du den her und was hast Du gezahlt?


----------



## ullertom (17. Mai 2010)

ich hatte dir ja schon geschrieben - echt schöner Rahmen!!! freue mich schon auf deinen Aufbau!!!
Tom


----------



## Hans (18. Mai 2010)

mein Moment ist gestern fertig geworden

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## haural (18. Mai 2010)

Die schlichten schwarzen Rahmen gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Lass nach ein paar Ausfahrten mal hören wie das Fahrwerk harmoniert. Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Hans (18. Mai 2010)

wiegt 14,4 kg komplett - testen dauert noch , da ich mir vor 5 Wochen Schlüsselbein und drei Rippen gebrochen habe


----------



## SlayMe (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mein Moment mittlerweile auf Diät gesetzt und ihm ein neues Fahrwerk verpasst. Leichte und kürzere Gabel und einen leichteren Dämpfer, der Dank Push-tuning deutlich linearer aber auch straffer als der DHX ist.
Fährt sich so auch sehr schön und ist dadurch ein komplett anderes Rad als vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (18. Mai 2010)

und was hat die Diat gebracht? wieviel wiegt es jetzt?

meines ist/war auch auf Diat, mit den 2,25er NN (zum testen) und den ContiSchläuchen, und meinen 4ti Eggbeather bringt es genau 14kg an der Hängewaage - gut potential nach unten ist noch vorhanden !!


----------



## ullertom (18. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## santo77 (18. Mai 2010)

haural schrieb:


> So dann wollen wir diesen Thread mal wieder beleben. Hier mein neues Projekt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlayMe (18. Mai 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> und was hat die Diat gebracht? wieviel wiegt es jetzt?
> 
> meines ist/war auch auf Diat, mit den 2,25er NN (zum testen) und den ContiSchläuchen, und meinen 4ti Eggbeather bringt es genau 14kg an der Hängewaage - gut potential nach unten ist noch vorhanden !!



Ich habe das Rad weder vorher noch nachher gewogen. Aber die Gabel ist ca. ein Kilo leichter als die alte. 

Die NN würde ich gleich wieder verkaufen. Die sind großer Mist. Außer leicht sein können die nichts. Als Schlauch nehme ich immer Latex. Michelin baut die noch und außer dass man vor jeder Ausfahrt den Luftverlust ausgleichen muss, sind sie besser als alle anderen Schläuche die ich kenne.


----------



## Mecha333 (19. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal Leute ich hätte da ne Frage zu der RIESIGEN oberen Schwinge! Ich bin recht klein(165 cm mit Sommerschuhen) und muß im park oder auf sehr verblockten Strecken schonmal den sattel ganz runter setzen, kriegt man bei Rahmen dieser bau art keine Probleme das die obere Schwinge am Sattel anschlägt , bei heftigen Sprüngen und Drops??? 
Würd mich echt Interesieren da ich mit dem Gedanken Spiele mir was ähnliches zu zulegen.

Danke Gruß Mecha333


----------



## SlayMe (19. Mai 2010)

ne, der tut einem nix. Ich fahren einen kleinen Rahmen und auch wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist, kommt der Rocker nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecha333 (19. Mai 2010)

Yo dank dir


----------



## SlayMe (19. Mai 2010)

Dazu fällt mir ein, ich habe den Sattel nie ganz unten, sondern immer ein Stück raus, um mit den Oberschenkeln gegen den Sattel drücken zu können. Sollte trotzdem passen.


----------



## haural (19. Mai 2010)

@Mecha333: Die Schwinge ist tatsächlich riesig, aber wenns da Probleme geben würde hätte man bestimmt schon was darüber gelesen...zumindest in einem angelsächsischen Forum.

@Hans: Verletzungen sind immer übel. Mich zwingt mein Ellbogen auch grad zu Radwegen. Dabei wollte ich mein Slayer nochmal richtig fahren bevor es ihm an den Kragen geht. Wenns auf 14,4 geschafft hast sollte ich zumindest in Sichtweite der 13,5 kommen.

Mein Slayer wiegt mit den FA 14,1 u mit Highroller 13,85. Wenn ich das Mehrgewicht des Rahmen von rund 300g berücksichtige werden die 13,5 schon stramm...mit den Slayer Teilen. Gewicht soll aber Funktion keineswegs beeinträchtigen. Von daher kann ich mir durchaus auch Teileänderungen mit Mehrgewicht vorstellen, z.B. Federfahrwerk...mit Titanfedern natürlich

Wie machen sich denn andere Dämpfer im Moment? Der DHX Air soll ja für die richtige Funktion ziemlich stessig in der Abstimmung sein. Und sowas mag ich eigentlich gar nicht. Mir reicht meine 36er schon.


----------



## seibukan (20. Mai 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> haural schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So dann wollen wir diesen Thread mal wieder beleben. Hier mein neues Projekt:
> ...


----------



## ullertom (20. Mai 2010)

der DHX 5.0 Air ist nicht schlecht - Setup bei mir (80kg)

Bottom - eine Stufe raus (bei dir am Foto sieht man 2 Stufen-diese Ringe bei der blauen Kappe mit Löcher) und 150psi Druck rein,
Hauptdämpfer - rotes Rad 3 Klicks auf und 200psi Druck rein,
den blauen Hebel auf "weiche" Stellung,

war so auch mal in einem Bike Magazin als Setup drin!!!


----------



## ullertom (22. Mai 2010)

heute entlich mal wieder eingesaut - Update 13,9kg an der Waage


----------



## haural (23. Mai 2010)

Mir gefallen eingesaute Bikes einfach besser. Bin nahezu auch fertig, doch leider habe ich nicht an einen neuen Umwerfer gedacht. Werd dann wohl übergangsweise einen vorhandenen Deore anbauen um schnellstmöglich mal Probefahren zu können. Während des Aufbaus sind mir paar Fragen/Überlegungen gekommen:

@Ullertom: Auf wieviel Sag kommt dein Setup? 
@All 1: Kennt jemand das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus? 
@All 2: Das einzige was mir bis dato negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Zugverlegung. Ist schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen die Leitungen für HR-Bremse u Schaltung unter der Querverbindung Sitzstreben zu verlegen...aus optischen Gründen? Dann würden sie entlang der Wippe laufen...sieht sauberer aus.

Müsste eigentlich gehen, einklemmen sollte eigentlich keine Gefahr sein. Jedoch könnte die Leitung wenns ruppig wird Richtung Reifen rutschen. Zusätzliche Befestigung würde sicher Abhilfe schaffen. Sieht dann aber evtl wieder blöd aus, je nach Art der Befestigung.

@seibukan: Bikestation ist richtig. Farbe passt auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich ursprünglich eine andere gesucht habe. Habe mich schon gefragt wie die das mit der Eloxierung so hinbekommen.


----------



## ullertom (23. Mai 2010)

mein Sag beim DHX liegt bei ca. 15mm, bei der VOX ca. 30mm mit einer lila Feder (bis 70kg) seit Freitag - ein riesen Unterschied!!! (zuvor blau)

die Zugverlegung würde ich mal ausprobieren, du siehst wie es bei mir verlegt ist und bis dato noch keine Probleme gehabt, deine Möglichkeit wäre auch eine alternative, mal testen und BILDER!!!


----------



## SlayMe (24. Mai 2010)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist etwa 2,7:1
Und ich fahre einen SAG von ca. 1/3 des Federwegs, manchmal etwas mehr, nie weniger.
Die Zugverlegung ist doch problemlos. Aber wenn Du sie anders verlegst, dann schreib mal was dazu, am besten mit Bild.


----------



## haural (24. Mai 2010)

Werde wohl auch mit relativ viel Sag fahren. Muss ich aber mal testen. Zugverlegung habe ich momentan mal bei "Standard" gelassen. Werde aber evtl noch untendurch probieren.

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand. Umwerfer und Feintuning (blaue Hopeteile u Schrauben) sowie Fahrwerkssetup fehlt leider noch. Aber bissle bin ich schon Probegefahren und es fühlt sich schonmal saugut an. Gewicht vor Kette und Umwerfer 12,95. Wenn das so passt sollte ich im Bereich 13,5 ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (24. Mai 2010)

sehr schön , und das Gewicht ist super.

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich die Gabel tausche, da die MZ 55 mit knapp 2,7 kg sehr schwer ist und auch nicht besonders sensibel anspricht.

Die 36 wäre schon gut, würde ich ca. 400 Gramm sparen, oder eine Lyrik U-Turn, super sensibel, würde dann aber nur ca. 200 Gramm sparen und hab dann die blöde dreherei mit dem u-Turn 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## haural (24. Mai 2010)

Die Lyrik U-Turn hatte ich auch mal. Vom Ansprechverhalten meine Beste bisher. Die Fox ist auch top, jedoch mit den typischen Luftnachteilen Losbrechmoment u Wegsacken an Stufen. Wenn man öfter den FW verstellen will ist U-Turn halt stressig.


----------



## ullertom (24. Mai 2010)

ist seeehr schön geworden!!!
die 12,95 hast du es so gewogen oder hast du eine Teileliste???

glaube ich dir, das die erste Ausfahrt geil war, aber es wird noch geiler!!!


----------



## haural (24. Mai 2010)

Hatte es gewogen. Hab jetzt vorhin noch den nicht passenden Umwerfer gewichtshalber montiert u erneut gewogen. Irgendwie hatte ich beim letzten wiegen ein Bier zuviel oder die Waage hat nicht gepasst. Komm jetzt all inclusive auf 13,95. Zwar mehr als erhofft, müsste aber passen. Mein Slayer ist mit gleichen Teilen auf ca. 14,2 gekommen. Würde ungefähr dem Rahmenmehrgewicht von 300 g entsprechen.

Hab sicher noch etwas Spielraum bei der Länge der Sattelstütze aber will ja nicht auf Teufel komm raus das Gewicht drücken.


----------



## ullertom (24. Mai 2010)

13,95 ist eh gut!!! die FA sind auch nicht gerade leicht ebenso die Pedale,

was das Ganze runter bringt ist die XTR Kurbel, sonst kann ich nicht erkennen welchen LRS,Bremse, Scheibengröße,Lenker usw. du fährst,

gibts noch andere Bilder oder eine Liste???


----------



## haural (24. Mai 2010)

Gewicht geht auf jeden Fall i.o. Nur an den Bremsen könnt ich noch sparen. Hab die Hope Mono M4 2006 mit 203 u 185 verbaut. Wiegt ca. 917g. Teileliste hab ich hier gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7166214&postcount=56

Ansonsten gibt es keine Teile die ich noch leichter machen wollte. Will ja kein CC Rad aufbauen. Eher auch mal hier in die Nachbarschaft nach Wildbad. Klar, ne neue Revelation mit 150 würde auch passen. Zudem es die jetzt mit 20er Steckachse gibt. So käme das Gewicht sicher Richtung 13kg. 

Werd mir wahrscheins für Bikeparkausflüge einen stabileren LRS holen. Der aktuelle ist zwar schon sehr gut, aber für heftigere Sachen doch nicht so geeignet.


----------



## seibukan (25. Mai 2010)

haural schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch mit relativ viel Sag fahren. Muss ich aber mal testen. Zugverlegung habe ich momentan mal bei "Standard" gelassen. Werde aber evtl noch untendurch probieren.
> 
> Hier mal der aktuelle Stand. Umwerfer und Feintuning (blaue Hopeteile u Schrauben) sowie Fahrwerkssetup fehlt leider noch. Aber bissle bin ich schon Probegefahren und es fühlt sich schonmal saugut an. Gewicht vor Kette und Umwerfer 12,95. Wenn das so passt sollte ich im Bereich 13,5 ankommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## haural (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bin echt begeistert. Heute wieder ein wenig ohne Umwerfer gefahren und es ist bisher auf jeden Fall ein besseres Fahrgefühl als mim Slayer. Was mir auch gleich positiv aufgefallen ist, ist das Verhalten des Hinterbaus beim Bremsen. Und der Bunnyhop war gefühlt leichter und höher. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich dies alles im Gelände...bzw. bergab...noch viel stärker auswirkt.

Dämpfer ist noch nicht ganz optimal, aber dazu muss ich ins Gelände. Brauch auf jeden Fall um die 180 psi in der Hauptluftkammer. Mim Piggy Back muss ich mich noch genauer auseinandersetzen.

Versenkbare Sattelstütze hab ich ja Meinst sicher ne verstellbare. Reizt mich zwar, konnte mich aber dennoch bisher nicht durchringen.


----------



## ullertom (26. Mai 2010)

ich habe auch 150psi in der kleinen Kammer und 200psi in der großen,

eine verstellbare Stütze wäre nicht schlecht aber du müsstest auch eine 27,2mm Stütze haben und für die glaube ich gibt es noch keine?

ob sich aber die 250g Mehrgewicht wirklich rentieren ist fraglich,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (26. Mai 2010)

Vier meiner Kumpels haben ein Moment und alle haben die Gravitydropper Turbo.

Seit ein paar Monate auch ich - das Beste was ich machen konnte grad bei uns wo es nur mal 150 Höhenmeter runter geht. Wie mit der Schaltung einmal klicken und der Sattel ist schön tief - nochmal drücken und man kann wieder normal sitzen - optimal auch für mein Epiphany


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2010)

seibukan schrieb:


> Vier meiner Kumpels haben ein Moment und alle haben die Gravitydropper Turbo.



Und ich dachte es gibt nicht so viele Momente in Deutschland

Variostütze hört sich grundsätzlich schon gut an. Aber grad bei sonem kleinen Durchmesser bin ich besonders skeptisch. Noch gehts ja so. Früher oder später werd ich mir aber wohl auch eine zulegen.


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2010)

gibt's ausser der gravity dropper (komische zugverlegung, seltsamer hebel), der blacx (funktioniert nicht) und der rase (zu teuer) inzwischen noch was in 27,2 mm?


----------



## seibukan (26. Mai 2010)

haural schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es gibt nicht so viele Momente in Deutschland
> 
> Variostütze hört sich grundsätzlich schon gut an. Aber grad bei sonem kleinen Durchmesser bin ich besonders skeptisch. Noch gehts ja so. Früher oder später werd ich mir aber wohl auch eine zulegen.



Tja, ganz bestimmt gibt es nirgends in Deutschland so eine Dichte von schönen "Moments" und "Offenbarungen" wie in Kelheim.

Wie kam das nur?


----------



## seibukan (26. Mai 2010)

haural schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es gibt nicht so viele Momente in Deutschland
> 
> Variostütze hört sich grundsätzlich schon gut an. Aber grad bei sonem kleinen Durchmesser bin ich besonders skeptisch. Noch gehts ja so. Früher oder später werd ich mir aber wohl auch eine zulegen.



Da brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben is wirklich bombastisch fest und funktioniert tadellos wenn es gut eingebaut wurde.


----------



## santo77 (26. Mai 2010)

[/QUOTE]

bist du deppat, woowh,
das ist ein wirklich tolles bike und farblich sehr dezent aufgebaut,
ich habe ein rm slayer, aber diese bilder lassen mich über einen tausch
nachdenken

viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (26. Mai 2010)

seibukan schrieb:


> -nirgends in Deutschland so eine Dichte von schönen "Moments" und "Offenbarungen" wie in Kelheim



sollte man mal über ein Ellsworth Treffen mit einer schönen Tour in/um Kelheim nachdenken???


----------



## SlayMe (26. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> gibt's ausser der gravity dropper (komische zugverlegung, seltsamer hebel), der blacx (funktioniert nicht) und der rase (zu teuer) inzwischen noch was in 27,2 mm?



nicht dass ich wüßte. Aber bei der Gravity Dropper ist doch gerade der Zugansatz unten an der Stütze das Gute. Und Du hast die Wahl zwischen Zug vorne (turbo) und hinten (normal).


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, vielen dank. Also im Vergleich zum New Slayer (2006) fühlt sichs besser an. Vom Design/Aussehen her fand ich den Canuck aber ziemlich gleichwertig. Wie es im Vergleich zum SXC ausschaut kann ich aber net sagen.

N Treffen bei passender Gelegenheit wär sicher mal ne Idee. 

Muss sagen ich kann mir die Gravity optisch nicht so sehr an meinem Moment vorstellen. Kanns sein das Kindshock nächst Jahr ne 27,2er rausbringt?


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2010)

So jetzt ists vollkommen fahrbereit. Und ich muss sagen ich bin von Fahrt zu Fahrt mehr begeistert. Leider nur kurze, sozusagen umn Block. Zu nass und dunkel. Das hört sich vielleicht übertrieben an, aber es ist wie "Flügel verleihen". Treppen bügelts weg, Vorwärts gehts auch gut. Bremsen ist viel angenehmer. Wenn sich das im Gelände bestätigt habe ich wohl MEIN Bike gefunden.

Fehlen noch n paar optische Sachen wie die roten Hope Teile und roten Schrauben durch schwarze oder blaue zu ersetzen. Und das Dämpfertuning. Muss noch rausfinden wie sich die ganzen Einstellungen aufeinander auswirken.


----------



## ullertom (26. Mai 2010)

wie schwer bist du??? welche Feder hast du in der FOX???


----------



## ullertom (26. Mai 2010)

ein Bericht aus einem Bike Magazin mit Grundsetup!!!

FOX DHX AIR 5.0
Fazit: Wem ein Stahlfederdämpfer zu schwer
ist, der greift halt zum DHX Air. Der spart
ein paar hundert Gramm, funktioniert fast
genauso fluffig und macht ebenfalls null Ärger.
Der Dämpfer ist leicht abzustimmen und besitzt
eine gut nutzbare, zuschaltbare Plattform.
- Abstimmbarkeit
- robust
- Federfunktion
- nix
Der DHX Air 5.0 löste in unserem Dauertestbike
den überforderten DT Swiss-
Dämpfer ab, der bei langen Abfahrten
mit Überhitzungsproblemen zu kämpfen
hatte. Die 5 im Namen verweist beim
Topmodell der Luftfederlinie von Fox auf
die Anzahl der einstellbaren Parameter:
Luftdruck, Zugstufe, Plattformhärte, Endprogression
und ProPedal an oder aus. Ein
Grund-Setup war schnell gefunden: 150 PSI
in der Plattformkammer, eine ganze Umdrehung
an der Progressionsschraube und drei
Klicks Zugstufe (die recht straff ausgelegt
ist). Dann noch Sag einstellen und danach nie
wieder dran rummachen. 2009 besitzt der Fox
einen deutlich handlicheren Pro-Pedal-Hebel,
bei dem man auch besser erkennt, wann die Plattform an- und wann
sie abgeschaltet ist. Die Härte der Plattform war ausreichend, um
Wippen im Sitzen abzustellen.
Ansonsten verwöhnte uns der DHX Air mit softem Ansprechverhalten
und völliger Problemlosigkeit. Nie ein Quietschen wegen Überhitzung,
nie Luftverlust, nie Ärger mit irgendwas. Die Funktion einer Stahlfeder
imitiert er nahezu perfekt, wiegt dabei aber auch deutlich mehr als andere
Luftdämpfer (394 Gramm). Das Teil ist sein Geld echt wert!


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2010)

Beweg mich auch um die 80. Keine Feder, bzw. nur ne Luftfeder. Ist ne Talas, fahr normalerweis mit ca. 50-55 psi, je nach Gelände. Im Dämpfer hab ich grad 180, 135 bei 3 Klicks Zugstufe. Jedoch noch nicht wirklich erprobt.


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2010)

Artikel hab ich auch mal gelesen. Bei aktueller Einstellung ist das Propedal relativ schwach, aber bemerkbar.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Mai 2010)

hallo
hier mein schatz.
mit dem stahlfederdämpfer habe ich bessere erfahrungen gemacht als mit dem dhx air.

ich finde die geo ist mit dem 200er dämpfer mit wenig sag recht hoch. lenkwinkel rel steil und tretlager bei ca 37cm.
mit dem dhx air musste ich immer sehr wenig sag  fahren, dass er nicht durchschlägt. dadurch war er recht straff, und die geo nicht harmonisch sondern immer einen tick zu steil. mit dem vanilla rc kann ich tiefer gehen hinten, weicher fahren und er schlägt nicht durch. außerdem ist er noch einen guten ticker aktiver und macht das fahrwerk meiner meinung nach jetzt zu nem spitzen fahrwerk. ein minimales mitschaukeln beim pedalieren durch die körperbewegungen sind halt nicht vermeidbar, stören mich aber auch nicht.

wiegt so wies is momentan etwas über 15 kg glaub ich


----------



## haural (27. Mai 2010)

Stahlfederfahrwerk ist meiner Meinung nach von der Performance her immer besser. Mit entsprechend Mehrgewicht halt. 

Bezüglich des DHX Air: Dachte Sag wird über Hauptlufkammer eingestellt. Durchschlag (bzw. Druckstufe) über Ausgleichsbehälter. Zumindest Sag und Durchschlagsschutz sollten doch unabhängig funktionieren. Bei höherem Durchschlagsschutz (mehr Luft im Piggy) würde wahrscheinlich eher das Ansprechverhalten leiden. 

Tendenziell würde/werde ich mal probieren die Lufkammer des Piggy zunächst möglichst groß machen, also ganz rausdrehen und dann mit Luftdruck experimentieren. Also von 125 psi hocharbeiten. Wenn zu wenig Durchschlagsschutz und schlechtes Ansprechverhalten würde ich das Bottom out reindrehen und neu beginnen. Soweit meine theoretischen Überlegungen nachdem ich mich etwas mit dem System des DHX auseinander gesetzt hab. 

Hattest du das Bottom out auf größter Stufe, bzw kleinste Luftkammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (27. Mai 2010)

das bottom out wirkt halt leider fast nur als durchschlag schutz. also du merkst es nur im letzten bereich des federwegs.

wenn du jetzt den luftdruck verringerst(bei verkleinertem AGBvolumen) sackt der dämpfer halt total durch .

beim stahlfeder steigt die progression halt linear an, und nicht progressiv(versändlich? mathematisch gesehen ist die "ableitung" der progression linear beim stahlfeder und beim luftfeder ist die "ableitung" der progression selbst progressiv)

für touren also als all mountai bike ist der dhx 5.0 besser weil die sitzposition besser ist, aber das handling ist viel besser wenn man hintne mehr sag fährt.

wie sind eure tretlager höhen?

würde mir wünschen dass der rahmen flacher ist(so wie wenn man einen ~197er dämpfer einbauen würde, der hinterbau aber trotzdem 150mm hätte). mit mehr sag ist das aber schon super so


----------



## haural (5. Juni 2010)

So nachdem ich nun auch mal Trails fahren konnte und verschiedene Setups probiert habe, meine Erkenntnisse.

Wie bei vielen andeneren DHX Air Nutzern habe (evtl hatte) ich auch das Problem mit dem "durch den FW rauschen". Mehr Luft im Piggy (ca. 190 psi) hat zwar Besserung gebracht aber Sensibilität gekostet weil dadurch ja gleichzeitig die Druckstufe erhöht wird.

Habe dann mal probehalber den Float R3 aus meinem Slayer eingebaut. Verhalten über den FW besser, Propedal stärkere Wirkung. Jedoch kein "Sofagefühl" mehr.

Soeben den DHX mittels Plastikstreifen "getuned", siehe entsprechenden Thread im Federungsbereich. Wollte/konnte jetzt aber die Wirkung noch nicht aufm Trail testen...gestern einen Sprung ziemlich verhauen u prompt auf meinem ohnehin schon geschädigten Ellbogen gelandet. Dafür ist das Elsie jetzt wirklich eigeweiht. Obs was bracht hat, werde ich (hoffentlich) nächste Woche mal berichten können. Vom rumrollen u hüpfen keine Änderung spürbar...erwartungsgemäß.

Mit der Geo bin ich absolut zufrieden, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Könnte mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen eine GAbel ohne Absenkung zu fahren. Bei den Hügeln/Anstiegen vor meiner Haustür (300-600 Hm) bei wechselnden 4-13% Steigung keine Absenkung nötig. Das kann im richtigen Gebirge aber schon anders aussehen. Ne Gabel ohne Absenkung hätt schon einige Vorteile, entweder hohe Gewichtsersparnis bei 150er Gabel (z.B. Revelation 2011) oder besseres Ansprechen mit ner 36er Float. Bei einer 150er braucht man wohl definitv keine Absenkung da die Bauhöhe entsprechend geringer ist. Was aber auch n Nachteil sein kann, mags vorn etwas höher.

Wenn ich mit dem aktuellen Tuning nicht zufrieden bin, werde ich mich evtl noch an das richtige Tuning mittels Shims ranwagen. Oder aber den DHX doch gegen einen anderen Dämpfer tauschen. Float? Monarch plus? Marzocchi Roco?

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Moment und verschiedenen Dämpfern?


----------



## haural (6. Juni 2010)

Da ich es doch nicht länger ausgehalten habe meine Tuningmaßnahme zu testen, bin ich ein paar KM gemäßigte Trails (S1) gefahren. Mehr wäre auch nicht drin gewesen. Bin mit der Plastikstreifenmaßnahme aber nicht wirklich zufrieden. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen das Durchrauschen hat sich ein Tick verbessert, leider aber hat das Ansprechverhalten deutlich gelitten. Da war es mim Float wirklich besser. Entweder habe ich zuviel des Kammervolumens weggenommen (Plastikstreifen entspricht genau den Maßen der Kammer) oder ich sollte das Verbindungsloch nicht bedecken. Hier kann ich also noch ein wenig probieren.

Habe aber auch Schwierigkeiten den richtigen Druck im Piggy einzustellen. Egal welche meiner Pumpen ich nehme, etwas geht immer raus. Und bei der kleinen Kammer ist etwas unter Umständen sehr viel.


----------



## haural (6. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, Tretlagerhöhe Boden zu Mitte 37 cm.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juni 2010)

meine erfahrungen sind sehr ähnlich. wie oben schon beschrieben, tertlagerhöhe bei mir genau gleich. schon relativ hoch, dafür kann man überall durchpedalieren, das ist auch wieder gut.

geo spitze, fahrverhalten spitze, mit dem vanilla rc hinterbau auch spitze, gewicht nicht ganz so spitze und steifigkeit könnte etwas höher sein. aber irgendwas is ja immer


----------



## haural (7. Juni 2010)

Wieso hast gleich auf Stahlfeder gewechselt? Mal andere Luftdämpfer probiert? Fand den Float (große Luftkammer) eigentlich gar net so schlecht. Der isx6 soll ziemlich gut sein. 

Hätte fürn Fox gern die AVA Kammer. Mein altes Switch hatte den Dämpfer verbaut. Könnte mir gut vorstellen damit auch einiges beinflussen zu können.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juni 2010)

naja, stahlfeder ist bekanntermaßen gut, günstig, und in der performance unschlagbar.

ein guter luftdämpfer in gutem zustand ist sehr teuer, und die funktion wieder ungewiss, meist ist von der performance immer etwas zu bemängeln und hat nur nachteile.

also lieber günstig bei bester performance und 200g schwerer


----------



## haural (7. Juni 2010)

Wenns nur 200 sind dann lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall. Der ISX6 soll das Problem mit dem mittleren FW wohl nicht haben. Aber verschiedene Dämpfer zu testen kann schnell ein teures und aufwendiges "Vergnügen" werden.


----------



## Ronic (17. Juli 2010)

Mich würde eure Meinung zur 36 TALAS 180 FIT RC2 am Moment interessieren. Mit entsprechend Sag könnte die doch auch gut funktionieren. Im "Moment" fahr ich ne Lyrik und war auch ganz zufrieden doch seit ein paar Tagen taucht die ziemlich weit ein und ich denk es könnt am Brunox liegen das die Viskosität verändert hat... Na ja, so kam ich zumindest auf den Sag und 180 mm. Die 160er wäre vom Gewicht natürlich noch einen Tick interesannter aber 180mm mit 10% Sag macht auch gute 160mm...   Wer ne Meinung dazu hat her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (17. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es nicht machen, da die Einbauhöhe der Gabel zu groß ist. Gerade für die älteren Rahmen, die ja für eine 140mm Gabel ausgelegt sind, sollte das nicht so passen.
Aber wer es mag.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Juli 2010)

hallo

ich verkaufe meinen moment rahmen, in meinen bikemarkt einträgen findet ihr ihn.

preis ist VHB. wegen neuanschaffung zu verkaufen


----------



## haural (16. Oktober 2010)

Hat sich schon einer die 2011 Ellsworth Modelle angeschaut? Vor allem das neue Moment: http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/bikes/mountain/moment-sst.2 

Interessant für mich ist vor allem der gewachsene FW. Gehe davon aus, die haben die Dämpferlänge belassen und nur das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert. Optisch erkennt man zumindest nicht was geändert wurde. Somit müsste man nur die Wippe (u evtl Sitzstreben?) tauschen um auf 160 zu kommen. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## haural (16. Oktober 2010)

@Bommelmaster: Hast dein Moment (akzeptabel) verkauft bekommen? Welcher Neuanschaffung musste es den weichen?


----------



## ullertom (16. Oktober 2010)

die 2011er haben den FOX RP??? DÃ¤mpfer drinn?

dieser wÃ¼rde mich, schon vom Gewicht her, interessieren; welche EinbaulÃ¤nge mit wieviel Hub braucht man? und welchen Typ (RP23, RP2 oder?)

Danke!!!

Achja, habt ihr in der akt. Bike und Mountainbike von der Forca StÃ¼tze gelesen, fÃ¼r 120â¬ eine Ãberlegung wert, oder? die Gravity gefÃ¤llt nicht wegen dem Gummibalk und die Kindshock kommt erst im FrÃ¼hjahr fÃ¼r 27,2mm und hat so einen komischen AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter, 
zudem mÃ¶chte ich eine ohne Lenkerhebel somit fÃ¤llt die Forca leider raus, oder man kÃ¶nnte sie umbauen?


----------



## haural (17. Oktober 2010)

Man konnte auch 2010 schon einen RP verbauen lassen. Den DHX haben sie (glaub ich) komplett rausgenommen. Hatte selbst ja mal den RP von meinem Slayer eingebaut und fand ihn von der Performance her nicht schlechter. 

Die Forca Stütze ist vor auch wegen des Gewichts interessant, und Preis ist natürlich auch top. Wenn ich mir mal eine Teleskop mit Hebel rauslassen sollte, würde ich wohl auch die nehmen. Zumindest solange RS keine 27,2 rausbringt die dann wohl auch leichter sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, bezüglich der RP Wahl: Die Zahlen dahinter sagen ja nur was über die Einstellmöglichkeiten, soweit ich weiß. Wichtiger ist das Werkssetup, also welche internen Zug- u Druckstufeneinstellungen sie verbaut haben. Mein Tip: Kauf dir einen bei TFTuned, die stellen dir den Dämpfer aufs Bike ein.


----------

